# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.5.4 - Samsung S5570i, S5830i and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.5.4 is out! 
Added support for LG P693 and Samsung GT-S5570i, GT-S5830i, GT-S7230e cellphones!   Medusa Box v1.5.4 Release Notes:   Added support for the following models: LG P693 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.Samsung GT-S5570i – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).Samsung GT-S5830i – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).Samsung GT-S7230e - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.Added new revision of Core ID for Huawei U8800 target devices.Corrected pinout pictures for LG E400, LG E400F, LG E400G, LG E400GO, LG E405, LG E400f.Released some improvements to the main software.Repair files are uploaded to support area.  
Medusa Box team is endlessly grateful to customers who were actively involved in improving this software. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

